# c'è / ci sono



## wednesday

Ciao tutti!
M'interessa se dopo c'e` e ci sono si puo` usare l'articolo determinativo e dire, per esempio, nella camera ci sono i letti (anche se, in questo esempio, mi andrebbe meglio "ci sono dei letti", ma...).


----------



## saia

Dopo "c'è" e "ci sono" si può tranquillamente usare l'articolo determinativo; spesse volte senza l'articolo la frase non avrebbe senso.


----------



## wednesday

E se la frase ha senso senza l'articolo, posso ometterlo?


----------



## saia

Naturalmente dipende dalla frase, se hai qualche esempio posso aiutarti.


----------



## wednesday

Adesso non posso ricordarmi di nessun esempio, ma grazie lo stesso


----------



## Pincadilly

Avrebbe senso un soggetto senza articolo determinativo, quando puoi sottintendere un articolo partitivo, ad esempio:

Ci sono (delle) persone che...
Ci sono (degli) animali che...
C'è tempo (= abbiamo ancora tempo)

Direi comunque che in generale si può usare "ci sono + sostantivo senza articolo" se poi aggiungi un pronome relativo _che_... Spero di esserti stato utile!


----------



## wednesday

... grazie


----------



## vega3131

Pincadilly said:


> Direi comunque che in generale si può usare "ci sono + sostantivo senza articolo" se poi aggiungi un pronome relativo _che_...


Non obbligatoriamente.
Posso dire:
"In quel cesto ci sono pere, mele e susine"
"Qui al mattino c'è nebbia fin verso mezzogiorno"


----------



## Mag1977

Salve!

Ho capito la regola di base, _c'è_ + parola al singolare, _ci sono_ + plurale.

Ma quale si usa nel caso di una lista che comincia con una parola singolare?
Es: Nella mia camera c'è (o ci sono) un letto, un armadio, un tavolo, due sedie e un computer.

Grazie!

Mag


----------



## facciadipietra

Nello scritto sicuramente "*ci sono*".
Nel parlato, in una frase pronunciata senza molta premeditazione, può capitare di sentir dire "c'è un tavolo... un armadio ecc.".


----------



## Vekkio

Nel parlato puoi sentirli entrambi, proprio perché puoi usarli correttamente tutti e due anche nello scritto, ma dovrebbe cambiare la punteggiatura:

Nella camera ci sono: a, b e c.

I due punti identificano una lista, e quindi giustificano il verbo al plurale.
Oppure puoi dire:
Nella camera c'è a, c'è b e poi c'è c.

E poiché spesso è possibile sottintendere un verbo, un pronome o altro, che si ripeta identico all'inizio di ogni voce elencata, risulterà corretto anche dire:

Nella camera c'è a, b e c.


----------



## facciadipietra

In letteratura le attestazioni del verbo al singolare concordato con un elenco di più soggetti al singolare sono sicuramente innumerevoli, e certo non suonano mai particolarmente strane grazie all’accostamento con un sostantivo al singolare; e di solito a queste scelte si possono attribuire valenze espressive o artistiche. Ma se viene richiesto quali sono le indicazioni della grammatica prescrittiva eek: paura!) per chi oggi si accinge a scrivere un testo formale con tutti i crismi, la risposta è: più soggetti vogliono un predicato al plurale.


----------



## Necsus

Forse può risultare utile leggere questa vecchia discussione su un argomento simile: Vi è/sono uno o più.


----------



## facciadipietra

Sicuramente utile!
 Ovviamente se i soggetti sono alternativi, separati da disgiuntiva, il verbo è al singolare: _nella stanza c’è un letto o/oppure una brandina_.


----------



## Maryet

Ciao!! Ancora dei dubbi riguardo l'uso del C'è/ci sono:
Nel soggiorno c'è un divano e due poltrone
Nel soggiorno ci sono un divano e due poltrone

Nella cucina ci sono la lavatrice e l'asciugatrice
Nella cucina c'è la lavatrice e l'asciugatrice
Grazieee!!!!


----------



## laurentius87

Maryet said:


> Ciao!! Ancora dei dubbi riguardo l'uso del C'è/ci sono:
> Nel soggiorno c'è un divano e due poltrone
> Nel soggiorno ci sono un divano e due poltrone
> 
> Nella cucina ci sono la lavatrice e l'asciugatrice
> Nella cucina c'è la lavatrice e l'asciugatrice
> Grazieee!!!!



E' una questione di stile. Logicamente ci vorrebbe il plurale _ci sono_, dal momento che hai due oggetti, però è abbastanza frequente l'uso della forma singolare (soprattutto all'orale).

Se per esempio stai cercando di ricordare l'arredamento di camera tua puoi senz'altro dire

_Dunque: c'è il letto, la scrivania, l'armadio, la libreria..._


----------



## jhuilm

Salve a tutti
quale usare fra le due alternative nella frase: "c'è / ci sono una serie di motivi..."?
Direi la prima essendo "serie" singolare, ma vedo che spesso si usa l'altra forma.
Grazie


----------



## sivinka

Ciao e benvenuto nel meraviglioso mondo di WordReference!
Per quanto riguarda il tuo dubbio "una serie" è singolare e pertanto la forma corretta è "c'è", come tu stesso hai scritto. Nel parlato, però, è molto comune sentir dire "ci sono una serie di motivi" perchè si tende a dare l'accento ai motivi e considerare "una serie" come sinonimo di "vari".


----------



## jhuilm

Proprio come pensavo, grazie mille!


----------



## Necsus

Benvenuto/a in WRF!
In realtà non è esattamente come detto, non è questione di lingua scritta o parlata. Essendo _serie _un nome collettivo, sono possibili e legittime entrambe le costruzioni. Dalla discussione 'manca o mancano':


> Questo è quanto dice Aldo Gabrielli nel suo 'Il museo degli errori':
> _«Orbene la regola è questa: quando un nome collettivo singolare sia seguito da un complemento di specificazione (per es. una folla d’uomini, uno sciame d’api, un migliaio d’anni, un’infinità di eccezioni) potremo usare tanto il verbo nel singolare, concordandolo col numero singolare del collettivo, quanto il verbo al plurale, concordandolo a senso col valore plurale del collettivo stesso. [...] __Se il complemento di specificazione manca, il verbo sarà usato nel singolare: «Una folla invase», «Uno sciame si levò», «La maggioranza si è ribellata». Ma non mancano, si badi, esempi di costruzione col verbo al plurale alche in questo particolare caso». _


----------



## jhuilm

Grazie, credo che adesso sia tutto più chiaro!


----------



## infinite sadness

_Citazione: «Orbene la regola è questa: quando un nome collettivo singolare sia  seguito da un complemento di specificazione (per es. una folla d’uomini,  uno sciame d’api, un migliaio d’anni, un’infinità di eccezioni)... _

La mia opinione sui citati quattro esempi è la seguente:

1. ci sono una folla di uomini -> non mi quadra

2. ci sono uno sciame di api -> non mi quadra

3. ci sono un migliaio di anni -> funziona
4. ci sono una infinità di eccezioni -> funziona


----------



## tritri21

Inizio a dubitare di avere studiato bene grammatica alle elementari...
qualche anime pia mi spiega se "Ci sono le scarpe in vetrina" è scorretto? 
A me suona sbagliato ma a livello di analisi puramente grammaticale non trovo alcun problema. A voi come suona? 
Così a intuito ho pensato a un problema di articolo (normalmente dopo c'è/ci sono va l'indeterminativo) ma non ne sono certa


----------



## Paulfromitaly

tritri21 said:


> qualche anime pia mi spiega se "Ci sono le scarpe in vetrina" è scorretto?



Perchè scusa tu in che altro modo esprimeresti il concetto?


----------



## tritri21

Io direi le scarpe sono in vetrina o ci sono delle scarpe in vetrina
Ci sono le scarpe in vetrina mi suona male ma non capisco se sia un problema mio o no per quello volevo sentire altri pareri


Aggiorno: si ho detto una enorme cavolata, è esattamente come dire "Ci sono le scarpe in salotto". 
A forza di leggere frasi di esempio ero andata in confusione


----------



## Ganamant

A volte l'articolo non va proprio messo: ad esempio _Ci sono letti e letti_, col sottointeso che ci siano letti comodi e altri no, per esempio.


----------



## reginof

Ciao raga. Ieri mi sono ritrovato ad usare "c'è", al posto di "ci sono", in un elenco composto da due o più elementi, sottintendendo quindi il "c'è" ogni volta. Almeno nell'uso colloquiale, credete sia corretto? Es.: "domani c'è pasta al forno, fesa di tacchino e frutta" oppure "domani c'è inglese, francese e matematica". Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Be', _corretti _no, secondo la grammatica, _usati _nel linguaggio quotidiano probabilmente sì.


----------



## Olaszinhok

V'è sempre più la tendenza ad usare (nel parlato) _c'è_ anche in casi in cui tradizionalmente si sarebbe usato _ci sono_, vale a dire con dei sostantivi plurali o con un elenco di termini al singolare, come nel tuo esempio. A me sembra, per rispondere alla tua domanda, che non sia grammaticalmente corretto. Sono inoltre certo che la tua professoressa d'italiano te li correggerebbe.

Oramai si sente di tutto; tempi duri per i paladini d'una grammatica normativa.


----------



## reginof

Sì sì certo, scusate  facevo sempre riferimento ad un uso colloquiale. Ho modificato il commento precedente



reginof said:


> Ciao raga. Ieri mi sono ritrovato ad usare "c'è", al posto di "ci sono", in un elenco composto da due o più elementi, sottintendendo quindi il "c'è" ogni volta. Almeno nell'uso colloquiale, credete sia corretto? Es.: "domani c'è pasta al forno, fesa di tacchino e frutta" oppure "domani c'è inglese, francese e matematica". Grazie!


----------



## Olaszinhok

Reginof, stai cercando una sorta di benedizione per perseverare nei tuoi errori? La riceverai presto, non ti preoccupare.
A proposito, non si dice_ riguardo qualcosa_, come scrivesti in un tuo precedente messaggio, ma _riguardo a. _


----------



## reginof

Olaszinhok said:


> Reginof, stai cercando una sorta di benedizione per perseverare nei tuoi errori? La riceverai presto, non ti preoccupare.
> A proposito, non si dice_ riguardo qualcosa_, come scrivesti in un tuo precedente messaggio, ma _riguardo a. _


Ahah, no, è che avevo aperto un thread che poi mi è stato chiuso (in quanto c'era già questa discussione riguardo a questo dubbio) e ho dato per scontato che chi mi avrebbe risposto avesse anche già letto il thread chiuso 

Comunque grazie!!! Non lo sapevo  la frase era questa: 

"mi è venuto il dubbio riguardo *la correttezza* delle frasi"


----------

